# heads up at Dollar Tree: Emergency candles....



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

If this is a redundant my apologies. But the had emergency candles either 5 or 6 pack for one dollar...of course.

It read that they were 5+ hour candles. The only thing is, you would need a special container for them because the wax would run everywhere(I am assuming)


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Dang! I was just there today. What section?


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

in the candle section. At china-mart, coleman emergency candles were 3 bucks for a package of 3.

However, what kind of setup would you use to keep the wax from running down the side? Or, is this a special wax that does not run?


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you noticed that they now have "emergency preparedness" lists hanging in the dollar tree. Its a checklist and everything is found in their store.

I am seeing this at chinamart and sams club. I wonder if retail places are beginning to see that there is an untapped market for this sort of thing.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Tuna can as a base - that is what I would do


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

a glass drinking glass would not only hold the wax but protect the flame from drafts as well.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am on a candle diet.

I have bought so many (cases) of them at thriftstores. 
It is still hard for me to pass up a giant 3-5 wick candle (good wax)
when it is only a quarter. I have enough though. 
Other people need them more then I do, right?

My house will never be dark, TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

First, I put them in the freezer. I use canning jars.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

mldollins said:


> If this is a redundant my apologies. But the had emergency candles either 5 or 6 pack for one dollar...of course.
> 
> It read that they were 5+ hour candles. The only thing is, you would need a special container for them because the wax would run everywhere(I am assuming)


I bought ten boxes this morning. They weren't even out yet as I had to ask for them. Six wax candles per box and according to the box each burns 5 & 1/2 hours. Made in India.

They also sell a candle chimney like glass container in the candle section that I bought and will make a wooden base like the old time tin candle holders.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I bought some candles today. They are listed as 5.5 hours and I have been burning one now for over an hour. They are no drip type. One dollar for 6 candles is a pretty good deal.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We use old chipped canning jars also, they work goood, and when they are half full of wax you can melt them down and make a couple new ones. >Thanks marc


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

Not realy sure of the durability; I usually buy the left over holiday candles (like Christmas) when they go down to 5 or 10 cent each. Usually can get anythinng from the votive size on up to 12 inch tapers. In an emergency who cares about the color?


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

crispin said:


> Tuna can as a base - that is what I would do


And if you took a strip of corrogated cardboard cut to fit the can and wrapped it tightly around the candle, when the candle burned down to the level of the cardboard you could make what the girl scouts call a buddy burner and use it in place of sterno. Two uses of the same wax?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to go to Dollar Tree today for some posterboards for a school project...they had 3 oz pkgs of beef jerkey for a buck. I guess if you were putting together an emergency kit, a pouch or three would be good..I didnt buy any as we make our own


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Got a few boxes today! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Be sure to test the wicks before you buy. It's easy to test them. Rub the wax coating off the tip of the wick, then rub the tip with a piece of white paper. If the wick marks the paper, pass on the candle. Store bought candles should be safe, but when buying at a flea market or yard sale, you just might run into some of the old dangerous wicks. 

Any candle can be put in the freezer to make it a drip-less candle. I'm not sure why it works, but it does work. 

I found a great buy on 5 day candles. They are the tall ones in a thin glass vase. They can usually be found in the Mexican section of stores. They are only a dollar. You can't beat that... $1 for a candle that will burn 5 days! The two I've tested burned 108 & 110 hours, so they are slightly less than the 5 days they claim. Most of them have some type of religious symbols on them, but if you look, they usually have a case or two of plain ones. 

For anyone who wants to make their own candles... you can buy a wax hardener to add to the melted wax before you pour the candles. As a general rule, the harder the wax, the slower the candle burns (depending on various factors, including the wick size.)


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Another thing to think about...if the emergency is due to earthquake don't use candles since they can tip over and start a fire when an aftershock hits.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that I have found that the inexpensive brand of jar candles made by the Old Williamsburgh Candle Corp/Brooklyn NY. burn ~very~ even and clean; right down to the last drop of wax in the jars, no 1/2 inch of wasted wax. I find them at Crafts 2000 now. They did carry them at Dollar General, not anymore.

I collect handmade old school style pottery candle holders with the drip tray and carry loop. I like to use tapers during power outtages as they give off a nice light. I place one down in the bathtub to light up the room, and hall way while the doors open yet it's out of the way to help prevent any fires from bleary eyed potty goers. 

Once we had a blizzard/ice storm up in Toledo Ohio that caused a massive power outtage circa Feb.14th, '90. I begged an elderly lady client from my job, to let me bring over a kerosene heater and I'd stay the night to watch over it- once I heard she had lit candles (laying crooked and dripping in drinking glasses) all over the 1960's era mobile home(= firestarter can) that was full of cats to try to keep warm. AARRGGHHH! Slept better there than worrying over her all night long in my own bed. ( Nearly blind crazy cat lady=yup). Unprepared people and fire = scary. 

scrt crk


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Candles are an excellant prep item. I have lots - but they are normal "decor" candles. I keep forgetting to look for some of the "emergency"-style boxed ones.

I used to make my own - ran out of time. The harder the wax the longer the burn time.

Guess tomorrow I will try to go to Dollar Tree.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

AR Transplant said:


> a glass drinking glass would not only hold the wax but protect the flame from drafts as well.


A drinking glass would break, happened to me... a small canning jar would be a better idea, they handle the heat better...


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

You can often find Corelle brand tea saucers everywhere at thrift stores for 10-15Â¢ each, they are heat resistant, and even have the little depression for the cup that would hpd the wax a little.

Worth keeping in mind.


----------

